# Not too shabby :) First babies from the new stud!



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, after a 61 day wait, we have our first puppies from our new male! :greengrin: He will be a year old on 9/13 (he was born on friday the 13th, and he's a mischievous boy!).

I'm in love with this red female, but she was presold  Lol, I couldn't keep her anyway. 
The boys are pending on sale, and they were born at 6 am today :lol:

Little fat potatoes is what they are. Momma is doing good, puppies are doing great, and already trying to growl at me!  :lol: Movin' and cruisin', building their muscles 

Now, drum roll please!.... 

Momma








Dad








Red Female















Red Male #1















Red Male #2


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

1st pup pic is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She definitely got the looks, but the others are nice too, I do prefer more mask on them though.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Very cute! But I still want a blue! And yes with more mask 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I expected the no masks from Blue, since she has a tiny spot, and he has no mask. The almost full mask surprised me really


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I want to eat your little potatoes! Hahaha!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

5 day old update! They've at least quadrupled in size


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwww ...potatoes :lol:
Cute pups Lacie


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Sleepy puppies too cute......hard to resist cuteness.....must be strong!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are WAY too cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

too much cuteness. I can't handle it!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Their eyes should be opening later next week.


----------



## animaldude888 (Jun 24, 2014)

Soooooo cute!used to have a red name odie but had to put him down becouse he got aggressive and attacked dadnow we have a jack Russell who is only smart wen he wants to b.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

12 days old, they weigh a little over 2lbs now


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're so plump and squishy!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just way too cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh Lacie , they are gorgeous and adorable 
I can't decide which one i want :chin::hugs:


----------

